
Mozilla's CSS Remedy - Tajnymag
https://github.com/mozdevs/cssremedy
======
ktpsns
I don't really understand the README. Is it a "sensible defaults" reset.css or
a "break with old and wrong decisions how CSS works"? How far is it Cross-
Browser? How am I supposed to use it as a web designer, in contrast to other
reset.css attempts?

